# betta fins turning white?



## hailey (Jul 31, 2021)

my bettas fins are white and im not sure what type of betta it was so I don’t know if this is what happens to the type of betta. my betta is about 10 months old. is this normal?









(his fins were white when i got him at my pet store)


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Is this a current photo or when you got him? Can you post a picture of whichever it isn't so we can compare? Thank you.


----------



## hailey (Jul 31, 2021)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Is this a current photo or when you got him? Can you post a picture of whichever it isn't so we can compare? Thank you.


that was a current picture. these are pictures a day after I got him. he still had white fins though


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Looks to be normal fin color change. Quite pretty.


----------



## hailey (Jul 31, 2021)

alright, thanks!


----------

